# My rat has given birth to only 1 pup is this possible??



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

My female rat has given birth to only one pup is this possible?
It's been like 2 or 3 hours since she gave birth to her first baby and now she is not giving birth to any baby


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

It might be possible but it's fairly unlikely. Are you sure she hasn't pushed them all out? Did she give birth while you were asleep or gone? If so look around the cage and in hammocks to make sure she didn't eat any. If she just gave birth within the past hour or so I'm guessing she still has more to birth. I've never heard of a rat giving birth to one rat- as they usually at least birth 4 or so but maybe take her to the vet if possible to get checked and do an ultra-sound if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> It might be possible but it's fairly unlikely. Are you sure she hasn't pushed them all out? Did she give birth while you were asleep or gone? If so look around the cage and in hammocks to make sure she didn't eat any. If she just gave birth within the past hour or so I'm guessing she still has more to birth. I've never heard of a rat giving birth to one rat- as they usually at least birth 4 or so but maybe take her to the vet if possible to get checked and do an ultra-sound if you haven't done so yet.


Yes she has given birth within the past hour and the baby is healthy and it is also possible that she might give birth to more babies also if not then I will surely concern to a vet


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

As sad as it is, some rat mothers eat their babies. It’s a possibility that she ate all but one 😥


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> As sad as it is, some rat mothers eat their babies. It’s a possibility that she ate all but one 😥


No I don't think so because she is showing so much love and affection to her baby she is feeding it also and when I saw her for the first time with her baby she was feeding it(baby) she has also created nest with papers which I provided her.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Why do mother rats sometimes eat their babies?


Sometimes our rats in our laboratory animal house are eating their babies. We suppose that may they need more protein after delivery? Can any one help our what are the main causes?




www.researchgate.net


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Why do mother rats sometimes eat their babies?
> 
> 
> Sometimes our rats in our laboratory animal house are eating their babies. We suppose that may they need more protein after delivery? Can any one help our what are the main causes?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> It might be possible but it's fairly unlikely. Are you sure she hasn't pushed them all out? Did she give birth while you were asleep or gone? If so look around the cage and in hammocks to make sure she didn't eat any. If she just gave birth within the past hour or so I'm guessing she still has more to birth. I've never heard of a rat giving birth to one rat- as they usually at least birth 4 or so but maybe take her to the vet if possible to get checked and do an ultra-sound if you haven't done so yet.


Thank you


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

It's possible! Consider yourself lucky! Are you keeping the baby? Aww, if she ate the baby you would see the blood! Pic PLEASE! I love seeing little ratlings!


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> It's possible! Consider yourself lucky! Are you keeping the baby? Aww, if she ate the baby you would see the blood! Pic PLEASE! I love seeing little ratlings!


Yes I am keeping the baby
Ok ❤ but I didn't saw any blood in her cage







I have to bought her a new cage also but due to covid I can't go outside 😪(this cage is old)


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Because she's only had one baby I don't think she'll be producing milk for very long because the baby won't be taking enough. You're going to have to hand raise the baby very soon. In like a day or two. It is possible for us to give birth to very low numbers and it can be related to a lot of things including diet, internal health, stress levels. I think you should try and find some threads talking about hand raising babies.


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Because she's only had one baby I don't think she'll be producing milk for very long because the baby won't be taking enough. You're going to have to hand raise the baby very soon. In like a day or two. It is possible for us to give birth to very low numbers and it can be related to a lot of things including diet, internal health, stress levels. I think you should try and find some threads talking about hand raising babies.


She has been taking care of her baby and also she is acting fine
Actually I can't understand what you are trying to say?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm glad the baby is getting good care! How old is the mother? How did she get pregnant?


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I'm glad the baby is getting good care! How old is the mother? How did she get pregnant?


The mother is almost 2 or 3 months old I bought her from a pet shop .Her cagemate is a male that's why she got pregnant but now they are separated


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

From what I've read, it's not unusual for juvenile rats to have issues with small litters. When they're super young, I guess they're just not as physically equipped for full litters. Just one baby is very sad, though. 

I don't keep females so I've never had to deal with accidental pregnancies. I've never owned lady rats but @_dizzy_ seems to be cautioning you about a possibility of your young mom rat not being capable of caring for her baby. It might be worth researching how to care for orphan rats just in case your young lady decides to stop caring for her baby.


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> From what I've read, it's not unusual for juvenile rats to have issues with small litters. When they're super young, I guess they're just not as physically equipped for full litters. Just one baby is very sad, though.
> 
> I don't keep females so I've never had to deal with accidental pregnancies. I've never owned lady rats but @_dizzy_ seems to be cautioning you about a possibility of your young mom rat not being capable of caring for her baby. It might be worth researching how to care for orphan rats just in case your young lady decides to stop caring for her baby.


Thank you


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Priya Agrahari said:


> She has been taking care of her baby and also she is acting fine
> Actually I can't understand what you are trying to say?


Well a single baby doesn't take a lot of milk and this could cause moms system to stop producing milk. I made it sound certain that you're going to have to hand raise the baby when I wrote that, but it's not completely certain. There's just a possibility you might have to hand raise the baby because mom stops producing milk. So just watch the baby and make sure the milk belly is always full and the baby isn't getting skinny or dehydrated. I suggest reading up on a hand rearing babies early just for the possibility that Mom does stop producing milk.


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Well a single baby doesn't take a lot of milk and this could cause moms system to stop producing milk. I made it sound certain that you're going to have to hand raise the baby when I wrote that, but it's not completely certain. There's just a possibility you might have to hand raise the baby because mom stops producing milk. So just watch the baby and make sure the milk belly is always full and the baby isn't getting skinny or dehydrated. I suggest reading up on a hand rearing babies early just for the possibility that Mom does stop producing milk.


Ok thank you 🐭


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

How's your momma doing?  Did she ever birth more babies?


----------



## Woodsie (May 19, 2021)

my rat also only had one baby but seems to be taking extra good care of it. she even bit me when i reached into her cage before i knew she gave birth


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> How's your momma doing?  Did she ever birth more babies?


No but she has been taking care of the birth and not letting us to touch her baby


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Woodsie said:


> my rat also only had one baby but seems to be taking extra good care of it. she even bit me when i reached into her cage before i knew she gave birth


Same thing also happened to me when she was about to give birth to her baby she bit me 2 times


----------



## jocilyn (Apr 22, 2021)

if you leave her alone in a dark quiet room she won't be stressed.She could have eaten the other babies cuz they came out dead or they were sick and she knew they weregoing to die anyway and she also needed more protien and energy,The others could of had a miscaridge.When one of my girls had babies she had 12 or 13!they all lived there was a little runt like half the size of the rest and it make it!Get a bottled water cook in in the microwave for 3 mins the put a blanket around the water bootle and that will act as a heater.


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

jocilyn said:


> if you leave her alone in a dark quiet room she won't be stressed.She could have eaten the other babies cuz they came out dead or they were sick and she knew they weregoing to die anyway and she also needed more protien and energy,The others could of had a miscaridge.When one of my girls had babies she had 12 or 13!they all lived there was a little runt like half the size of the rest and it make it!Get a bottled water cook in in the microwave for 3 mins the put a blanket around the water bootle and that will act as a heater.


Ok thank you


----------



## Woodsie (May 19, 2021)

Thai Tea Boba said:


> How's your momma doing?  Did she ever birth more babies?


no more babies! mama is good and she loves cheerios!! i am now concerned that i have to feed the baby formula to ween?? idk ive never done this before. is this necessary or should i keep letting mama take. care of it?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Woodsie said:


> no more babies! mama is good and she loves cheerios!! i am now concerned that i have to feed the baby formula to ween?? idk ive never done this before. is this necessary or should i keep letting mama take. care of it?


I'd suggest checking out the ["Breeding Rats"] playlist at the Isamu Rat Care youtube channel. There are several videos walking you through the care and maintenance at each week of baby rats' development. 

If your female is taking care of her baby, you shouldn't need to do anything to help wean the baby. It'll happen naturally.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Priya Agrahari said:


> Same thing also happened to me when she was about to give birth to her baby she bit me 2 times


How’s your baby getting along?


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> How’s your baby getting along?


The baby is healthy and the mother has been feeding it the baby has also started to walk a little


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Priya Agrahari said:


> The baby is healthy and the mother has been feeding it the baby has also started to walk a little


Awwwh adorableee


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Could we have pictures of the baby?


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Could we have pictures of the baby?


Ok I took it when I take them out of the cage for cleaning the cage


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

Priya Agrahari said:


> Ok I took it when I take them out of the cage for cleaning the cage
> View attachment 305372


Awwww that’s so adorable!! I love their little tiny toes 🥰


----------



## jocilyn (Apr 22, 2021)

omg I love rats!thats so cute.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Priya Agrahari said:


> Her cagemate is a male that's why she got pregnant but now they are separated


What did expect to happen?


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

jocilyn said:


> omg I love rats!thats so cute.


Thank you 🐭🥰


----------



## Priya Agrahari (May 12, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> Awwww that’s so adorable!! I love their little tiny toes 🥰


🥰💞


----------



## Woodsie (May 19, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I'd suggest checking out the ["Breeding Rats"] playlist at the Isamu Rat Care youtube channel. There are several videos walking you through the care and maintenance at each week of baby rats' development.
> 
> If your female is taking care of her baby, you shouldn't need to do anything to help wean the baby. It'll happen naturally.


very helpful thank you!!


----------

